# A Frame Turntable.Al Armitage



## David Buckingham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Folks 
I am looking for a copy of the Nov/Dec 1989 Gazette which contains a drawing by Al Armitage of an 
A Frame turntable or a copy of the drawing,

I have the second part of the aricle.

Any help would be welcome

Thanks Dave


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Check with Bob Brown the Gazette owner. He stocks back issues. I dunno how far back though.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

Dave, check your inbox.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, David - 

Could you share copies of (or links to) everything you've on on the subject with me, too? I'm interested in doing one also.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

David,

Ditto here regarding info on A-frame turntable. Thank you.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Guys, 
I have the magazine copies of both articles by Al. 
I would be happy to make hard copies and snail mail them to you. 
Just email me your address. 
I don't think the plans will scan and email because they are a 2 page spread. 
Just let me know. 
Later 
Rick marty


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
The plans went out in today's mail. 
Later 
Rick Marty


----------

